# Aaron Brink to be featured on A&E's Intervention



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

MMA fighter Aaron Brink will be featured on Intervention this week. For those of you not familiar with either 1. Aaron Brink is a heavyweight who has one bout in the UFC, a first rd. sub loss to Andrei Arlovski 2. Intervention is a TV show which documents drug addicts whose family and friends attempt to place them in drug treatment.



> Fighter Brink receives "Intervention"
> 
> Friday, July 17, 2009 | Print Entry
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=4336285&name=mma


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

...and DVR set to record


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

watched it. didn't focus much on him as there was a women alcoholic on the same episode. he has some "interesting" habits while on meth that's for sure. ex porn star to. said he relapsed at the end after treatment.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I watched it. They split the show up so half of the show was focused on some woman alcoholic. I almost turned the show off cause I thought they screwed up the time listings or something and I didn't know why they were talking about some women half way in.

Also, because of what he associates meth with, I doubt this guy will ever be cured.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He masturbates 12-14 hours a day, doesn't your penis turn blue and fall off at that point?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nah, just red and sore. But the forearm pump is AWESOME. 
I can crack walnuts with my left hand now.


----------

